# Funny classical CD reviews?



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

How about this one:

"A French pupil of Alfred Brendel, Queffelec plays with a delightful lightness of touch, coupled with intellectual penetration. She shares the master's love of Haydn...though Queffelec's playing is more feminine *and feline."* The Times, 5th December 2009 ****


----------

